# Music for a damaged piano



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I would appreciate any assistance here with a story I'm working on.

I'm not a musician so please forgive my ignorance in this matter.

I'm looking for solo piano music (classical - any period, any style) that can be played more or less completely on a damaged piano. Specifically a piano where the keys at the left hand end of the keyboard are unplayable due to broken strings, broken keys etc. (about one quarter to one third of the keyboard).

I promise you that this is not meant to be a 'Stupid Thread', I'm quite serious.

Thanks
Metairie Road


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2015)

http://corms30.wix.com/warpsmusic


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The piano is not damaged, it is prepared  (the glass is not half empty, it is half full).


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Annea Lockwood: Burning Piano
La Monte Young: Piano Pieces for David Tudor, Piano Pieces for Terry Riley


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

http://music.stackexchange.com/questions/15072/is-there-piano-music-for-reduced-number-of-keys-32

Basically, with a very limited possibility of selections from the earliest repertoire for virginals and clavichords, even those more than likely requiring use of the bass territory I think your piano may be missing, it is, as a number of respondents in the linked article also say, "Time to bite the bullet."

This lovely piece by David Lang might just fit within your current limitations:
David Lang ~ Wed





Commissioning friends who write, or making it a challenge of limits in today's composers is an entertaining possibility which might just yield interesting and good pieces which you could play.

If you do either, You must exactly state the range of the working keys on your instrument, state how many pedals you have, and if there is an una corda is it the type on an upright which moves all the hammers closer to the strings, or instead keeps the dampers off a specific range from mid-tenor to bass (for example.) Give a very clear statement as to your current general technical performing level.

The inevitability is it is time for a new piano / decent digital keyboard.
This is within the U.S. (If you are in another location, search for a site with similar intent.)
You can first try here:
http://www.pianoadoption.com/
and wait and see if anything turns up.

People routinely are giving away decent spinets and uprights on Craigslist, those not being worth their time to try and sell, or because they are in enough haste with the business of a move and need the piano removed.

Good luck, and best regards.


----------

